# Team Boobs



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Because all of you asked, here is a thread for our daily ramblings


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Because all of you asked, here is a thread for our daily ramblings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But please don't stop talking about Honey & Dew in the collections threads! It seriously would make me cry!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Finally a legit palce for all the boob talk. I have to say that all though I'm straight I love boobs, I find that boobs are much more attractive and more good looking than lest say family jewels


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry but what is "team boobs"?


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 30, 2009)

Yay for boobies!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

The fan club for Adinas Honey & Dew, aka her twins


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, I thought it was a fanclub for all the boobies of the world. Hers are lovely though.. lol


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Well we do share the love to all boobs equally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it just started with Adinas babies, I gues more or less it's for all boobs in any shape and size


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah lets not discrimate against other members boobs! I feel quite funny being on a team that is only support of one members pair.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm here to represent the under appreciated Team Lovehandles!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 30, 2009)

I think this thread should be about loving your shirt puppets, no matter their size, shape, or elasticity LMAO


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2009)

Shirt muppets!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Wel said!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2009)

My lovely lady lumps......


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2009)

Wohooo thanks Adina
I know i should be gratefull for what i have but i want more and i wish cosmetic surgery wasn't the only option.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

^I have to say I love padded bras


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, trust me- this one member's boobs need all the support they can get.

What can I say, I love boobs, I love my boobs, everybody loves boobs!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2009)

shirt puppets...muppets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this place!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
What can I say, I love boobs, I love my boobs, everybody loves boobs!_

 
Man boobs? aka MOOBS


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

It's all I can say!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just throwing my two girls in the mix!!

this thing here is horrid looking! http://caputmortuum.net/specktra/team_lhandles.gif

Love handles it looks like a saggy ass ...Is that what it is


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Man boobs? aka MOOBS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 











*waves to everyones boobs*

How are Honey & Dew today?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering where all this "Team Boobs" and "Team Granny Panties" etc. stuff was coming from?

Anyone have a link to the thread? I want to read it for some good lulz.


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2009)

^ scattered around colour collection threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i beleive it started in te cult of Cherry colour collectin thread.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

^Don't forget Tean Love Handles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I might be the only supporter in that club, I just figure love hadles and the boobs of booty.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL! I'd play for these teams ANY DAY!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL the MOOBS is a good one ive seen a pair of two of those in my lifetime eeek


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Moobs are so gross, shame on you momma spy!

Today honey and dew are well covered under 3 shirts and a bra. Its chilly out!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 30, 2009)

I am here to enbrace the ta-ta's!!!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 30, 2009)

So, I have a question. Why do most bras that I try on attempt to smoosh my boobs into unnatural, pointy shapes? Why can't they just let them chill there as they are and just hold them gingerly? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I just trying on the wrong kinds of bras? Because pretty much everything at Victorias Secret does this to me, ive never been able to wear any of their bras, they suck. That goes for a majority of the brands I try too.. its very frustrating!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

I have that same problem with many bras that have a seam in the middle. I've found out that T-shirt bras wiht a little padding gives me the best lovely round booby shape


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_So, I have a question. *Why do most bras that I try on attempt to smoosh my boobs into unnatural, pointy shapes?* Why can't they just let them chill there as they are and just hold them gingerly? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I just trying on the wrong kinds of bras? Because pretty much everything at Victorias Secret does this to me, ive never been able to wear any of their bras, they suck. That goes for a majority of the brands I try too.. its very frustrating!_

 
Oh my lord! I know what you are talkin about!
Those bras that give you the Madonna cone-titties look. 
I think bra's like that are supposed to give the illusion of a smaller chest.
My first "expensive" bra I ever got made my boobs look like arrows and I felt so self-concious about it!

Try going for bras that are molded into the normal, rounded shape.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm, i wear balconette/full cup shapes and i dont seem to have that prob.

Raise your hand if you like to go into victorias secret and mess with the sales people? That would be me when I tell them my size and watch as they frantically try to stick me into one of their puny bras. Haha


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

im drunk


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_im drunk_

 
Hilly you are so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cheers to you and I wish that I could join you and your cube wine.

Adina I have never messed with the VS girls but I think that I might have to try that someday!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

ya know my cat Grover is just laying on my robe.  Probably fartin on it!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_ya know my cat Grover is just laying on my robe.  Probably fartin on it!_

 
Those are the worst!  Grover is too cute to do something like that!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

She's sleepin and fartin. Her daddy and i decided not o get her a baby because she keeps us up all night and is naughty. When we get a house then we will get her a sister.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love handles *it looks like a saggy ass ...Is that what it is*_

 
It is an smiley with an ass yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning girls and good morning boobies!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hilly you are so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers to you and I wish that I could join you and your cube wine.

Adina I have never messed with the VS girls but I think that I might have to try that someday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After a few cocktails in Vegas we'll need to storm the Victorias Secret and see if we can get 86.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

*Cubed wine gives a big hang over!*


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hmmm, i wear balconette/full cup shapes and i dont seem to have that prob.

Raise your hand if you like to go into victorias secret and mess with the sales people? That would be me when I tell them my size and watch as they frantically try to stick me into one of their puny bras. Haha_

 
I love doing that... LaSenza in Canada is notorious for that... I have had SA there tell me I'd never find a bra to fit me and pretty much give up...Sad


----------



## flymestza (Jan 31, 2009)

Anotha one representing for the ta ta's!!!  Yeah I can't do Victoria Secrets bra's either.  They just can't handle lefty and righty.  Nordstroms is where I go.  Pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

It's nice that it's the weekend. I am stayin home, wearin jammies, and letting my girls hang free from the usual  "over the shoulder boulder holder" LOL


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2009)

Yay for Team Boobs!

Well, I guess I should just say hi!  Just a quick word for those who are moobs fanatics; hurry while stocks last  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See Just what is it about moobs?

Me?  I'm not sure what size I am any more.  I have put on so much weight (thyroid problems) my band size has gone up and so has my cup size.  Probably 42DD+ I'll post an update when I lose some weight!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2009)

I swear, my cup size goes up one each year. Last year, I was a 32G. Now I'm busting out of those ones and I might be an H cup or larger. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Raise your hand if you like to go into victorias secret and mess with the sales people? That would be me when I tell them my size and watch as they frantically try to stick me into one of their puny bras. Haha_

 
*raises hand*
lmao
I think they only go up to 38DD. 
Fredrick's (forgot the name) goes up to 42F or something. I actually went in to see if I could try on their bras, and they gave me a "sister size" that was too small in the cup and too large in the band. 
That's why I tell people, don't settle for those damn "sister sizes". Get YOUR size!!!

Am I the only person who gets irritated when I see someone who wears a bra that obviously doesn't fit them! My Civics teacher has a hot littlw body, but he bra doesn't give the right support, and it irks me to the point where I can't even pay attention to her lectures!

Whoa... sorry for that mini-rant...

I want to come out with my own line of bras, like Dr. Rey (from Dr. 90210) has his own shaping wear line.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 31, 2009)

Woot, boobies!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

i wish we had a team junk in the trunk because i'm not very blessed in the northern hemisphere. i wish i was though, because i sure do love me some boobies. wee!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_So, I have a question. Why do most bras that I try on attempt to smoosh my boobs into unnatural, pointy shapes? Why can't they just let them chill there as they are and just hold them gingerly? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I just trying on the wrong kinds of bras? Because pretty much everything at Victorias Secret does this to me, ive never been able to wear any of their bras, they suck. That goes for a majority of the brands I try too.. its very frustrating!_

 
gap body's bras are 10 times better than VS and cheaper, plus they have a card they stamp..buy 5 bras get 1 free =)! i'm a big fan.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 2, 2009)

My poor bewbs D:


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Are there any bra's outh there which would help "us who are not blessed in that department" get a cleavage?? Is wonderbra really the answer? Push up didn't really work for me.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 3, 2009)

Push ups with a lot of padding is my answer. But with smaller boobs it allmost impossible to get a cleavage like this:


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah thanks, I just saw pnut3's (sp?) fotd..why can't i have boobies like that lol..


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 3, 2009)

Its all about what you wear and how you present yourself. Most people don't believe I am the size that I am because i hide it well, and happen to be tiny elsewhere


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 3, 2009)

hey evry1, i want to get in on the boobie action! lol
what's up with the uni-boob? ewwww.
does anyone else buy from Cacique?
mine aren't sandias but they sure are melones.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Yay for Team Boobs!

Well, I guess I should just say hi!  Just a quick word for those who are moobs fanatics; hurry while stocks last  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See Just what is it about moobs?
_

 








     hahahahaha...they look... well, so weird don't they


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if those bra calculators online work I'm too shy to get measured and I'm pretty sure I'm wearing the wrong size


----------



## _Ella_ (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are there any bra's outh there which would help "us who are not blessed in that department" get a cleavage?? Is wonderbra really the answer? Push up didn't really work for me.



_

 

Marlies Dekkers Undressed. I love them, all my bra´s and bikinis are Marlies Dekkers´. They really last, give great support and are really pretty (I´m not a lace girl)


----------



## _Ella_ (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Does anyone know if those bra calculators online work I'm too shy to get measured and I'm pretty sure I'm wearing the wrong size_

 

No, they don´t work.  Get yourself measured at a good bra sellingpoint, not victorias secret or something like that. victorias secret always tried selling me 38C, while I am a 36E in reality


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Does anyone know if those bra calculators online work I'm too shy to get measured and I'm pretty sure I'm wearing the wrong size_

 
Like Ella, I wouldn't trust them either.  I finally plucked up the courage to wield a dressmaking tape measure yesterday.

My underbust measurement is 38"
My overbust measurement is 47"

According to one site that makes me a 42DD - but according to the UK's largest lingerie retailer, Marks & Spencer, I'm off the scale beyond 42G; see here.

None of my bras fit properly at the moment but there's not a huge point in buying many in my current size if, when I lose weight, my breasts shrink.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i wish we had a team junk in the trunk because i'm not very blessed in the northern hemisphere. i wish i was though, because i sure do love me some boobies. wee!_

 
I agree, why is the booty being neglected. Where's team booty?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_My poor bewbs D:_

 






  just read this...reminded me of a hilarious South Park episode


----------



## kimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are there any bra's outh there which would help "us who are not blessed in that department" get a cleavage?? Is wonderbra really the answer? Push up didn't really work for me.



_

 
fredericks! fredericks! frederickssss!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Does anyone know if those bra calculators online work I'm too shy to get measured and I'm pretty sure I'm wearing the wrong size_

 
Yeah, get it done by a pro. It makes a HUGE difference.

If you;re too shy to remove your clothing, I'm sure they'll allow you to keep your top on. I mean, what are they gonna do? Kick you out for not showing your boobs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometime, I envy smaller boobs. I can't wear ANYTHING without a bra.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_fredericks! fredericks! frederickssss!_

 
Fredericks pretty much is the best place for bras.

ever.


----------



## _Ella_ (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, get it done by a pro. It makes a HUGE difference.

If you;re too shy to remove your clothing, I'm sure they'll allow you to keep your top on. I mean, what are they gonna do? Kick you out for not showing your boobs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sometime, I envy smaller boobs. I can't wear ANYTHING without a bra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
oh and the pain of finding a nice bikini. I was stupid once and bought a triangle. I still feel te burn in my neck of the straps


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Fredericks pretty much is the best place for bras.

ever._

 
No Frederick's here in England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will have to check them out when I get back Stateside. 

Meanwhile, for Team Boobs fans;






I _so_ need a t-shirt like that!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Fredericks pretty much is the best place for bras.

ever._

 
Why? Do you shop ther? jp 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_oh and the pain of finding a nice bikini. I was stupid once and bought a triangle. I still feel te burn in my neck of the straps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah. I've told this story before but about two years ago, I was bikini shopping and none of the tops fit me AT ALL! All the frustration started to build up on me and I just broke down crying like a little bitch.
Now I just go swimming topless. No tan lines.
jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or am i?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 5, 2009)

I do shop there! Just not for myself ;_;


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 5, 2009)

i <3 my fab boobies!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 5, 2009)

My boobs are huge. 

Thats actually not why I came into this thread, I figured this would be the best place to come without starting a whole new topic, because I have a question: (has NOTHING to do with boobs)

I depotted a lot of my eyeshadows, and more recently, all my BBR shadows. Everytime I go to use them with my 239 brush, I get hardly any shadow on the brush, and hardly any shadow on my eye. I use UDPP, I use a 239...I dunno what the problem could be. I use the flat iron depotting method, and Im wondering if maybe the heat kinda made my shadows crust over? Does that make sense?

Thanks in advance guys. Boob talk from me will resume after this


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My boobs are huge. 

Thats actually not why I came into this thread, I figured this would be the best place to come without starting a whole new topic, because I have a question: (has NOTHING to do with boobs)

I depotted a lot of my eyeshadows, and more recently, all my BBR shadows. Everytime I go to use them with my 239 brush, I get hardly any shadow on the brush, and hardly any shadow on my eye. I use UDPP, I use a 239...I dunno what the problem could be. I use the flat iron depotting method, and Im wondering if maybe the heat kinda made my shadows crust over? Does that make sense?

Thanks in advance guys. Boob talk from me will resume after this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard on one forum that a girl stuck her NYX shadows in the oven to loosen and they baked. She got no pigment out of them after that.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

how big do you have to be in order to be a Team Boobster? i'm currently a D cup. And my nipples are constantly hard. do i qualify?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

when i run down the steps really fast, my boobs clap. sounds like someones giving me a standing ovation


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_when i run down the steps really fast, my boobs clap. sounds like someones giving me a standing ovation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I daren't run up or down stairs for fear of bruising my knees and chin


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

how about when you lay down on your back and they roll around your neck and suffocate the shit outta you. *sigh*


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe that's called "Alien Boob Syndrome" - closely related to "Alien Hand Syndrome" in which a sufferer's hand takes on a "life of its own" and may even strangle the sufferer.

There's a reason I sleep with my head raised on pillows - my boobs don't like climbing uphill!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

Lmao!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I heard on one forum that a girl stuck her NYX shadows in the oven to loosen and they baked. She got no pigment out of them after that._

 





That couldnt have happened to me...many people use the flat iron method to depot....


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_





That couldnt have happened to me...many people use the flat iron method to depot.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Believe me, I hope that isn't what happened
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But it is what I heard from another depoter. I hope someone can give you a solution... (insert praying smiley here)


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

Meanwhile, back on the subject of boobs, I said mine don't like climbing uphill.  I believe it's because they're lazy.

So, do folks have active or lazy boobs?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

My bewbz [Yes...bewbz] suffer from multiple personality disorder.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My bewbz [Yes...bewbz] suffer from multiple personality disorder._

 
Well, dang!  That must be confusing


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Meanwhile, back on the subject of boobs, I said mine don't like climbing uphill. I believe it's because they're lazy.

So, do folks have active or lazy boobs?_

 
I have heavy boobs, I used to complain to my girlfriend who had much larger boobs. So finally one day she started squeezing them, and was certain I had implants. Actually I don't, but keep on feeling
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 so I guess my boobs are difficult to detect, I need constant inspections!

My boobs move a lot when I lay on my back... of course it takes the urging from a partner but they never complain. The boobs feel really nice when cupped in the hands too.

My boobs I guess are active, but need the interaction of another to get the full benefit.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Well, dang!  That must be confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very.

They are size 42DDD, but that's only because I cannot find a bra bigger than that. LMAO But they think they are nice perky little bewbz, which is why they try to squeeze themselves into smaller tops.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Very.

They are size 42DDD, but that's only because I cannot find a bra bigger than that. LMAO But they think they are nice perky little bewbz, which is why they try to squeeze themselves into smaller tops._

 
I don't believe you... pics please


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

ok since it's proven that every single one of us have one boob bigger than the other, which one of ya'lls is the biggest LOL


I'M A RIGHTY! lmao ya'll know the rapper Joe Budden? well he's one of my bff's and he calls my boobs Nicky and Paris....and Paris is the right boob cuz she's bigger than her sister (literally) LOL


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok since it's proven that every single one of us have one boob bigger than the other, which one of ya'lls is the biggest LOL

_

 
ah, mine aren't that big, but I am a huge fan of boobs! Last time I went bra shopping I was 32D but I have since lost weight. So I am not huge by any means. I have a pic of my boobs on my Facebook. Well one sans bra action and one dude trying to lick them, there was massive alcohol spillage!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^whats your facebook LMAO im trying to see!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok since it's proven that every single one of us have one boob bigger than the other, which one of ya'lls is the biggest LOL


I'M A RIGHTY! lmao ya'll know the rapper Joe Budden? well he's one of my bff's and he calls my boobs Nicky and Paris....and Paris is the right boob cuz she's bigger than her sister (literally) LOL_

 
My right boob is probably a full cup size larger than my left.  I have to confess I haven't actually named them.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_how about when you lay down on your back and they roll around your neck and suffocate the shit outta you. *sigh*_

 
Lmao! That's happened to me!

If I jump up and down, I can hit myself in the face with them. 
I had to quit the jumprope club because of it. I'd keep getting knocked unconcious during double-dutch. lol jp.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2009)

i need to go bra shopping again, and i'm kind of nervous that i'm down another cup size. i'm really pissed that i'm not a 34D anymore..._really_ pissed. i love working out, but i hate the massive losses that come with it in the chest area.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I don't believe you... pics please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh...no...you don't want that...you might get cyber titty slapped.

Titty slapping is not good for anyone involved


----------



## _Ella_ (Feb 6, 2009)

oh my haha! boobslapping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You know what also funny is? When I go to the tanning salon I always have this white triangle at the upperside of the arm, it´s where my boobs lay


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I daren't run up or down stairs for fear of bruising my knees and chin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I swear I havent run at all since I was 11 years old and in a B/C cup!  That is my policy... no running or jumping for anyone or anything!  and if I have to jog for some unknown reason I put my arm across my chest to hold them in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hubby finds it very amusing


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok since it's proven that every single one of us have one boob bigger than the other, which one of ya'lls is the biggest LOL_

 
Hmmm.... I dont know honestly... but if I was to guess then I would say my left? but only by a smidgen... might have to get the hubby's opinion on this... brb


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I swear I havent run at all since I was 11 years old and in a B/C cup! That is my policy... no running or jumping for anyone or anything! and if I have to jog for some unknown reason I put my arm across my chest to hold them in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hubby finds it very amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing. 

I had a boyfriend complain that I only did it around the house. "You don't do it when we are out!" What, excuse me, but they are my knockers and I will chose when I want them bouncing to and fro! They aren't huge but they do tend to hurt if I don't have my bra on and take off like a bat out o hell for some strange reason. I can tweak the nipples if it will make you happier


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ lol... I even complain to my hubby if he drives over speed bumps too fast... although he has learnt to reach over and hold them in place while he goes over the speed bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any excuse to grope!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ lol... I even complain to my hubby if he drives over speed bumps too fast... although he has learnt to reach over and hold them in place while he goes over the speed bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any excuse to grope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine doesn't need speed bumps, he is just rude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you too honey


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

omg! my boyfriend drives over speedbumps and ALWAYS shoots a fast glance at my chest. WTF i never noticed it until you guys mentioned it. what a perv. jeeeeez.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omg! my boyfriend drives over speedbumps and ALWAYS shoots a fast glance at my chest. WTF i never noticed it until you guys mentioned it. what a perv. jeeeeez._

 
LMAO! An opportunist I say. hahahahaha

In reference to your running comment, it's no question that I have that problem, but I also used to get really freaking frustrated when I would take yoga; I couldn't do many of the floor positions to the fullest because I couldn't get flat to the ground, I was always elevated by like 2 inches LMAO 

Damn shame :/


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

^^LMFAO *dies* u are a trip!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 7, 2009)

How am I missing all this boob talk?! My radar must be a bit off.

On the subject of driving, my bf is the driver, I am the passenger. Any sudden stops he makes, he makes sure to put his arm right in front of my chest. The idea is that he is making sure I am ok while what he is really doing is feeling my boobs up.

Im always in a bra so minimal bouncage here thankfully


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Do I need to qualify to join in for the boob talk Adina ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, you are quite famous and no, you don't know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How am I missing all this boob talk?! My radar must be a bit off.

On the subject of driving, my bf is the driver, I am the passenger. Any sudden stops he makes, he makes sure to put his arm right in front of my chest. The idea is that he is making sure I am ok while what he is really doing is feeling my boobs up.

Im always in a bra so minimal bouncage here thankfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing as a driver, just a natural response. I grew up seeing my mother do it. And after seeing my brother get launched into the motormount in the van as a child I guess it is just one of those things. You don't get to drive in my car unless you wear the seatbelt, so it is just I guess to feel up the other person


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Do I need to qualify to join in for the boob talk Adina ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, you are quite famous and no, you don't know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You just need to be a fan of the orbs, those lushious, full, come to mama goodies.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Am a fan, alright and owner of a good set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 34E ....


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Am a fan, alright and owner of a good set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 34E .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got to eat more, mines are shrinking. I am feeling inadequate in tha boobie region. I'll just admire yours


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Sure ... Admiration in such quarters is a confidence boost, eh


----------



## MissResha (Feb 7, 2009)

holy biscuit shit, an E cup?? omg show me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've got cookies if you've got the milk


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_holy biscuit shit, an E cup?? omg show me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've got cookies if you've got the milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
E cup?  I can probably beat that.  If I extrapolate the measurements on the Marks & Spencer sizing chart I mentioned earlier, I probably come out as a 42J


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

*J? *
as in "*J*esus, that's huge!!!"


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_holy biscuit shit, an E cup?? omg show me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've got cookies if you've got the milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_E cup?  I can probably beat that.  If I extrapolate the measurements on the Marks & Spencer sizing chart I mentioned earlier, I probably come out as a 42J 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*J? *
as in "*J*esus, that's huge!!!"_

 
That would be about right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, I think the Marks & Spencer sizing scale bears no relation to anyone else's so it's probably only at M&S I can flaunt my *J*ugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll let you know the verdict when I finally get round to getting measured


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going for a short walk, I may be some time.

I'm finally doing it.  I've decided I need better support for when I'm ice skating.

I'm about to go and get measured at Marks & Spencer for a sports bra.  Wish me luck!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

yall are cracking me up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




El hub loves his 36 Cs and I luv em tooo


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

so how do you get the team boobs smiley con and the hello kitty one im jealous? i cant find them!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

a J cup! lord have mercy i've heard it all. my inferior d cups are no match. i have mosquito bites compared to some of ya'll! damn, you have those feed-a-village tits. thats AWESOME!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_a J cup! lord have mercy i've heard it all. my inferior d cups are no match. i have mosquito bites compared to some of ya'll! damn, you have those feed-a-village tits. thats AWESOME!_

 
I may be completely wrong (and probably am) as their sizing chart stops a long way before my size even though their bras go much larger.

I am, by most counts, at least a 42DD.  Check back here in a couple of hours and I shall reveal all!


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I agree, why is the booty being neglected. Where's team booty?_

 
Hear, hear! I definitely can't compare to those that are unbelievably blessed....

I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me some boobies though especially when I've been drinking...Ask my girlfirends...


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omg! my boyfriend drives over speedbumps and ALWAYS shoots a fast glance at my chest. WTF i never noticed it until you guys mentioned it. what a perv. jeeeeez._

 









Now that is just funny as heck!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How am I missing all this boob talk?! My radar must be a bit off.
_

 
I totally forgot about our Boobie thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs
I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs
I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs
I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs
I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs
I am still part of Team Boobs I am still part of Team Boobs


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

OK - all can be revealed, although I suspect I will be thrown out of team boobs for being so wrong!

I don't have *J*ugs
They're not *H*uge
They're not *G*igantic either
*F*lipping enormous doesn't describe them

They're *E*ven smaller than I thought.

The verdict is 40E which is fine by me.  It seems I'm not clever enough to use a tape measure


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_OK - all can be revealed, although I suspect I will be thrown out of team boobs for being so wrong!

I don't have *J*ugs
They're not *H*uge
They're not *G*igantic either
*F*lipping enormous doesn't describe them

They're *E*ven smaller than I thought.

The verdict is 40E which is fine by me.  It seems I'm not clever enough to use a tape measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 wow--nice


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

LOl el hub calls my tatas his pillows---to each his own lol


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_





 wow--nice_

 
Gravity and age have taken their toll.  Not pert anymore.  I can trip over them!


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Gravity and age have taken their toll.  Not pert anymore.  *I can trip over them!*_

 
You are too much....


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

I might be too much, but am I enough?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

^^


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_OK - all can be revealed, although I suspect I will be thrown out of team boobs for being so wrong!

I don't have *J*ugs
They're not *H*uge
They're not *G*igantic either
*F*lipping enormous doesn't describe them

They're *E*ven smaller than I thought.

The verdict is 40E which is fine by me.  It seems I'm not clever enough to use a tape measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Well done! E is good or I would like to believe so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I haven't been measured either and am flippin scared to get weird looks if I reveal my *assets* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, well, I'll go someday soon .... *God give me some courage*


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

I told my mother I'd been measured properly (although I'm not quite 100% happy with the fit, it's a lot better than it was before) and she sent made the following comment in email;

 Quote:

  I'm glad you sorted out your "Bristol Cities" with a trip to M&S.  
 
That had me falling about with laughter.  I've just chatted to her on the phone and she tells me my paternal grandmother always referred to her boobs as her "Bristol Cities" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like that!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, I just stumbled upon this thread. What's the criteria for joining? I'm a 36D bra size...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

36 *D*inky works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



36 *C*ute works too
36 *B*arely noticeable is welcome
36 *A*bsent is also allowed to join


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I might be too much, but am I enough?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
More than enough it seems, after reading your posts...You're exactly my kind of  girl....


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I told my mother I'd been measured properly (although I'm not quote 100% happy with the fit, it's a lot better than it was before) and she sent made the following comment in email;

That had me falling about with laughter. I've just chatted to her on the phone and she tells me my paternal grandmother always referred to her boobs as her "Bristol Cities" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that!_

 





you are cracking me up in this thread! 

I am glad you got yourself measured! At my local M&S the sale's woman refused to measure me up, she looked at my chest while i was queing up to get into the fitting room and said you need to get the 32DD's, i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i told her i barely fit into a 32D but she wouldn't take no for an answer.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

How completely useless!  The M&S I went to advertises a bra fitting service but not all do.  Maybe the woman you saw wasn't trained or was by herself with a long queue.

I had to wait yesterday for one of the qualified staff to appear but it all went very smoothly.  I do feel I need to try a 40F - I didn't yesterday but the underwires are quite a way from my chest over the breastbone.  That, according to several guides, means the cup size is too small. 

I'll go back and try a 40F by myself and see if it's any better.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ok, I just stumbled upon this thread. What's the criteria for joining? I'm a 36D bra size..._

 
That'll work


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2009)

32 C! I wanna join I wanna jooooin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I must say for my size 25 pants and 5'1" stature they do look pretty big on me...and when I'm PMSing, MAN do they swell up! It's the ONLY thing my man likes when Aunt Flo is coming to visit


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2009)

Aunt Flo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wasn't that on a South Park episode?


----------



## plastikpony (Feb 12, 2009)

*glances at her 34A/B's and whimpers*


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plastikpony* 

 
_*glances at her 34A/B's and whimpers*_

 
All shapes and sizes welcome here.  At least you won't bruise your knees when you go running


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 12, 2009)

i haven't been without a bra since i was 11 and busting a C cup!
having big boobies so young wasn't fun!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^^ yeah, tell me about it.

i suffered from low self-esteem and lost a few friends in the 5th grade who thought i "stuffed" my shirt. all because i was developing quicker and earlier than them.

there's always a dark side to big boobs.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Aunt Flo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wasn't that on a South Park episode? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA yes! It was the Spooky Fish episode when the goldfish was killing people. SO funny!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_there's always a dark side to big boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If they're big enough they can even cause a solar eclipse


----------



## kimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

i got fitted at victoria's secret today and apparently i'm a 32C...what an odd size. i then proceeded to spend almost two bills on bras, thank jesus they were also giving godiva chocolates with purchase so i got some yummy stuff for when i realized i just dropped that much money on something only two people will probably ever see (one of them being me!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_32 C! I wanna join I wanna jooooin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I must say for my size 25 pants and 5'1" stature they do look pretty big on me...and when I'm PMSing, MAN do they swell up! It's the ONLY thing my man likes when Aunt Flo is coming to visit _

 
i'm 5'8" with a twenty four inch waist and they do not look awesome at all haha! i want my Ds back, dammit. but i have the same "problem" during that time, it's kind of nice but anything touching them kind of hurts, so i think mother nature has some kind of grudge against me...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah well, growing up with nice big ones wasn't fun


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_How completely useless! The M&S I went to advertises a bra fitting service but not all do. Maybe the woman you saw wasn't trained or was by herself with a long queue.

I had to wait yesterday for one of the qualified staff to appear but it all went very smoothly. I do feel I need to try a 40F - I didn't yesterday but the underwires are quite a way from my chest over the breastbone. That, according to several guides, means the cup size is too small. 

I'll go back and try a 40F by myself and see if it's any better._

 
I think she was just busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I never went back there again to get ftted. However i did go to LaSenza but their fitting was useless as well because their sizes are different from other shops. I rememver staying ages with the SA in the fitting room trying a bunch on but i wasn't happy.


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_32 C! I wanna join I wanna jooooin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I must say for my size 25 pants and 5'1" stature they do look pretty big on me...and when I'm PMSing, MAN do they swell up! It's the ONLY thing my man likes when Aunt Flo is coming to visit _

 





Hi5 sister! I'm a 32C here and my boobs do swell up when it's tha time of the month, can't really complain can i? It's the best thing about Aunt Flo.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Gravity and age have taken their toll.  Not pert anymore.  I can trip over them!_


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_36 *D*inky works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



36 *C*ute works too
36 *B*arely noticeable is welcome
36 *A*bsent is also allowed to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats what im talking about equal opportunities


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_All shapes and sizes welcome here.  At least you won't bruise your knees when you go running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## 121784 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel like I've lost the genetic lottery when it comes to boobage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My 19 yr old sister is a *DD* and my mom is a *J* .. meanwhile, I'm 24 and an itty bitty *B*. No fair


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

A nice B can be very much nicer than larger saggy breasts, trust me on this.  Big breasts do bring their own set problems (back problems, difficulty getting clothes to fit, unwanted attention etc.)


----------



## 121784 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_A nice B can be very much nicer than larger saggy breasts, trust me on this.  Big breasts do bring their own set problems (back problems, difficulty getting clothes to fit, unwanted attention etc.)_

 
Oh I know that! My mom sometimes has a difficult time finding tops that fit right, so she has to buy a bigger size.  

I just wish mine were a little bigger, maybe a C or small D.


----------



## topdogg (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd like to join please!  I got a few bewbs...some 36F ones to be exact.  They are great when strapped into a nice non-pointy bra but annoyingly floppy when left alone to fend for themselves.  LOL


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *topdogg* 

 
_I'd like to join please!  I got a few bewbs...some 36F ones to be exact.  They are great when strapped into a nice non-pointy bra but annoyingly floppy when left alone to fend for themselves.  LOL_

 
I _so_ understand where you're coming from with that!  I can do floppy.  I think anyone with a size F who isn't floppy probably has implants - and they won't look natural.


----------



## topdogg (Feb 14, 2009)

Those kinda bewbs always remind me of those gold fish with the big bubble eyes that bulge out LOL


----------



## MissResha (Feb 14, 2009)

^^BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! oh my lord thats hilarious. another F cup! wooowwwww.

i blame my infatuation with boobs on my mother. she ruined me. when i was little she used to let me lay on hers. they were very safe for me. like, motherly. i slept on them, played on'em. they were my brother and sister. i'm an only child.

then she did the unthinkable.

she got a breast reduction. i felt like i lost 2 of my best friends. i was devastated. so now, my cousin Rikki (also my roommate)...she probably has some of the biggest tits in our family. and i'm lucky as fuck cuz she's RIGHT down the hall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so whenever i feel sad or whatever, i beg her to just let me lay my head on'em and listen to the seven seas. its great. she has the softest boobs ever. your head sinks into them but they're firm enough to hold you up. i told her if she ever had kids, i'm gonna have to fight them for boob placement cuz i'm not givin those up!


my name is resha, and i love boobs.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_All shapes and sizes welcome here. At least you won't bruise your knees when you go running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I take off with a quickness, that shit would fly between my legs and smack my butt cheeks and then wrap around my thighs taking my legs out from under me. 

I have had uncooperative skirt issues


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I take off with a quickness, that shit would fly between my legs and smack my butt cheeks and then wrap around my thighs taking my legs out from under me. 

I have had uncooperative skirt issues
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





  My imagination has now gone into overdrive!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 16, 2009)

There's all this talk of grand boobage...but...no evidence...

PICS OR IT AIN'T TRUE!


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL! Can I join the club too? I'm originally a 36G. But when I gain weight all the fat goes to my boobs. I've noticed my bra wasn't fitting right, so I went into my Macys and got refitted and found out I grew to a 36F. So I have to buy me some new bras. Not really looking forward to that b/c they are so freaking expensive, especially the bigger size you are. 

I really wish I was a smaller size like a B cup. You guys don't know you are so lucky. It's not easy being big-chested and short (I'm only 5 ft). And the proportions look so weird on me being short and top heavy. Finding tops that fit right is a pain in the butt! I need them to fit loosely around my chest so I have to get a larger size. But then they become too baggy around my sides. Not to mention I hate the attention. I also can't wear anything too low-cut. Its just too much cleavage to be advertising to people when they look down at me since I'm so short. And exercising is difficult without one of them trying to smack me in the face! LOL! I have to tape them down properly first! 

If I could afford it, I would get myself the reduction surgery to go smaller. But I don't have any problems like back pain, etc., at least not yet. Maybe I should fake it so I can get the insurance to cover it. . . .  LOL! Just kidding. Maybe someone here wants more boobs? I'll gladly donate half of my boobs to someone thats interested! LOL!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

We could run the world's first boob exchange here


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 17, 2009)

I just had to share a quick story... I'm a 34DD (the perfect size for me... I love them) and I'm a nurse. 

I've already been called into the office once to talk about how being so "well endowed" can make patients get "urges." So, could I please cover them up more? Um, they are VERY covered. I even wear a t-shirt under my scrub top so even if I bend over, you can't see any cleavage. But geez.... talk about awkward, discussing my boobs with 2 of my bosses.

And I guess being a bit large chested can make me look a little fatter (for lack of a better word) in some of my scrub tops so one day when I came into work to pick up some papers, people were like, "OMG! You're thin, you just have real big titties." I couldn't even be offended because it was just too funny.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

^^LMFAO thats hilarious


----------



## Manda-la (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay so this is best thread ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too share the boob love! I'm about a 32 C but pretty much all the women in my family are... Large. My mom was a D-DD and my sister. My sister is freaking huge. I'm not sure how big probably about an F cup but still squeezes herself into a DD somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a random note... My large chested friend and I once made a sand castle and dubbed it "Mt. FF Cup". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, we love boobies. I'm going to see if I can find pictures


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

^^


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, I have no idea how I've been missing this thread.
Hello, my name is Twiggy and I have big boobs. I'm 5'9", weigh 110lbs and wear a 36D. My measurements are 36-23-35 and I have no butt whatsoever! I hate having to buy bikinis because I have to buy 2 of the same, but different sizes; XS and M or L, depending on the brand. Dresses don't fit AT ALL! If they fit the waist then they smoosh the boobs and if they fit the boobs the waist is baggy. And I don't run for anything! I do dance so my legs are pretty muscular so when someone asked, "Oh, do you run?" I didn't think twice before answering, "No, not even when chased. I would be more likely to beat someone up then run from them."
And that's the truth, I mean really, please don't make me run. lol
Oh, and when I was pregnant my boobs were up to my chin! In the first few months I looked so unbalanced and the platinum blond hair didn't help either. I looked like a porn star.
My cat does love to lay on them though. lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_ My measurements are 36-23-35_

 
Dude, that's nearly 36-24-36... or what is said to be the _ideal_ proportions.


I'm like 43-28-38, 5'7", 145 lbs 
Yeah... I'm way off.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm joining in on the boobie love! i'm a 38-40dd and my babies help me make sales at work!! i'll deliberaly bend down because my shirt is loose so they can get a short of my cleavage! nothing hotter than a girl surrounded by expencive gadgets! hee hee!


----------



## Divinity (Feb 18, 2009)

I see boobs all the time as I am a part time stripper.  MUCH rather a female stripper than a dude.  Anywho...I'm up on stage doing my thing and I lean over this regular and he says, "Hey!  You're lopsided!"  He said it out of noticing that they aren't even, not mean at all, but who SAYS that?!  To a stripper?!  Ugh...

One B and one A for me...I'm hoping to even out come pregnancy and breastfeeding...


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I see boobs all the time as I am a part time stripper.  MUCH rather a female stripper than a dude.  Anywho...I'm up on stage doing my thing and I lean over this regular and he says, "Hey!  You're lopsided!"  He said it out of noticing that they aren't even, not mean at all, but who SAYS that?!  To a stripper?!  Ugh...

One B and one A for me...I'm hoping to even out come pregnancy and breastfeeding..._

 
The guys that are insecure say that to strippers.
I'm really skinny, but when I got depressed and LOST weight I had someone say, "If I buy you a sandwich, will you promise not to run to the bathroom right after eating it?" So me being the smartass I answer with, "If I buy you a gym membership, will you promise to USE IT?" Then I squeezed his love handle and walked away.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Dude, that's nearly 36-24-36... or what is said to be the ideal proportions.


I'm like 43-28-38, 5'7", 145 lbs 
Yeah... I'm way off._

 
Well I've always been a little off, in every sense of the word. haha

Since everyone is saying they want proof, I'll show you proof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Both pictures are copyrighted under Mark Wallace of Snapfactory.

The last picture is a little embarrassing because it's sooo.........boobylicious. haha


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Proof... um the best I have is on my Facebook. I am not an owner of the big ol boobies though just a fan! You guys need all the female support you can get, I am here to give you a hand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or two!


Guys are not all that bright, especially in a strip bar. The good thing though is that you can get even by taking all the cash they have. Thank god for the ATM because we now accept VISA, MASTERCARD, AMERICAN EXPRESS, DINERS CLUB... cha chingy! Oh man, and you were sooo close, why don't we try that move again... I swear I won't stop next time.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Dude, that's nearly 36-24-36... or what is said to be the ideal proportions.


I'm like 43-28-38, 5'7", 145 lbs 
Yeah... I'm way off._

 
i'm 32-24-34...also way off haha!

one of my really close friends is very, very well endowed. we were at victoria's secret the other day and realized that if you took me from the waist down and added it to her from the waist up, we'd be the perfect porn star haha!


----------



## plastikpony (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_Maybe someone here wants more boobs? I'll gladly donate half of my boobs to someone thats interested! LOL!_

 
i'll gladly take 'em away from you!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_OK - all can be revealed, although I suspect I will be thrown out of team boobs for being so wrong!

I don't have *J*ugs
They're not *H*uge
They're not *G*igantic either
*F*lipping enormous doesn't describe them

They're *E*ven smaller than I thought.

The verdict is 40E which is fine by me.  It seems I'm not clever enough to use a tape measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OK, I was wrong.  The sales assistant was wrong.

Having had problems with the 40E bra I went back and rather than being fitted again tried different sizes myself.

The updated and much better sizing is;  Band size 40, left breast F cup, right breast G cup.  I'm wearing a 40F now which is _so_ much better than the 40E.  For years I was wearing the wrong sized bra because I never thought my boobies were _that_ large.  Perhaps they'll shrink when I lose some weight.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 13, 2009)

oooh! love for the boobies! I love boobies. I (mostly) love my boobies. Although they are small, well relatively, I still appreciate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As an active gal, I have a figure closer to a dude than a curvy woman. And at 5'3" 32-22-33 doesn't leave much room for curvage.  I would be lucky if I was a 32C, and when I work out...more like a 32B. But I love y'all with the large boobies! I've thought about getting implants...but it seems like way too much work/pain for fake lookin' bewbs. I think I will stick to my small knockers.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 18, 2009)

I had no idea this thread was here, how fun!!! I'm a 34DD-36DD depending on the bra. I love them except they do make me look heavier then I am. I use to have a 23-25 inch waist, dang I wish I still did. I'm on prednisone which cause's weight gain along with a disorder were you gain weight in your upper back and stomach so now I'm around 36, 30, 40. I use to be 36,25,34 and loved it, it's been hard excepting & watching my body change and not have any control about it.  Ok, enough negative, sorry about that. I'm glad I found this thread, it's so fun and never thought of looking for these kind of topics here.

Hi Nunu & LMD


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha this is an interesting topic. I love my boobs! Hahaha but they do make me look a little fat when I wear certain tops. I only feel comfortable wearing fitted tops instead of those huge baggy things, if ya know what i mean.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Do I need to do anything special to be in Team Boobs?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Do I need to do anything special to be in Team Boobs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you got em, you're in!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes! I love my boobs. I was always wondering about the whole team boobs thing.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

cupcake_x .... Welcome to the team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liking it here ?


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 23, 2009)

yay i found the thread, i kept seeing the little smileys with team boob signs and i was jealous! I love my 32FF chicas, and they make finding tops, jackets, and dresses very difficult. But I wouldn't give em up for anything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_i haven't been without a bra since i was 11 and busting a C cup!
having big boobies so young wasn't fun!_

 
 I know exactly how you feel, talk about growing up before you're a grown up...awkward


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

gabi03


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Do I need to do anything special to be in Team Boobs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wet t-shirt contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jk


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Anvika, yes!!

And chocolategoddess, pics to be inbox?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

Ha ha, I thought this was an exclusive club or something!

I wanna join too!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

reesesilverstar ... If you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for your boobies, you're in


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_There's all this talk of grand boobage...but...no evidence...

PICS OR IT AIN'T TRUE!_

 
Yeah.. we demand more booby pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   lol

I don't really have any that I've taken specifically of my boobs, but I was looking at this pic I took of my dog when we were in the car and if you look reeeeeally closely in the window reflection you can see some boobage, haha.. 

That's all I got for now


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

IDK if this is still going but I'd like to join!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I had no idea this thread was here, how fun!!! I'm a 34DD-36DD depending on the bra. I love them except they do make me look heavier then I am. I use to have a 23-25 inch waist, dang I wish I still did. I'm on prednisone which cause's weight gain along with a disorder were you gain weight in your upper back and stomach so now I'm around 36, 30, 40. I use to be 36,25,34 and loved it, it's been hard excepting & watching my body change and not have any control about it.  Ok, enough negative, sorry about that. I'm glad I found this thread, it's so fun and never thought of looking for these kind of topics here.

Hi Nunu & LMD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, this is me! I'm also a 34-36DD. Unfortunately, I HATE them because they make me look heavier too. I have hourglass proportions, but my boobs are so big they hide how small my waist is. Only when I grab 'em, lift 'em up, and squish 'em together can you see how small my frame actually is. 

I can't wait to lose some weight and get my more proportionate C-cups back.


----------



## jungleland (Jun 8, 2009)

May I join???

I'm a 38D and I'm currently live in Singapore.
You should see the stare I receive from both men and women here!!
And also the difficulty to find my size.
The vast majority of the shops has only padded bras!

Btw, once I went to this really posh department store and while I was browsing the sale lady came to me and stated, not asked really stated " Good morning Madam you are looking  for a minimiser!!!
" Hmmmm not really just something that fits and without pads!"


----------



## Sashan (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd love to join too!

I'm a 32D. I was a 34DD but I lost some weight and it vanished from my boobs first! I kinda like them on the more manageable side lol. Not too small or big. It's much easier to find tops that fit properly now. Anything that buttoned up use to pull and gape round my boobs. I also find I'm more comfortable working out.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_If you got em, you're in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am getting in on this! i am a 32DD. i love my boobies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are an asset to every top, and the BF loves em!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh, this thread was bumped!
Did anyone watch the True Life "_I Don't Like My Large Breasts_."? I almost cried watching it because I felt their pain. The attention and getting picked on. The difficulty that goes with buying clothes etc.

I've just started boxing and I have to wear bras that FLATTEN my chest because the bewbs get in the way, especially when I have to get into my defensive stance and my elbows have to be in a certain position.
Frustrating.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 8, 2009)

Can I join Team Boobs even though I'm totally absent chest-wise? I appreciate the wonderfulness of boobage... xD

5'8 and 32-24-32 ;O I don't bother wearing a bra usually because there actually is no point, lol.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 8, 2009)

Grr Tahti, I wish I could go braless! But I can't I'm a 36C, most likely a D because yeah mine are a little too big to be a C anymore. You know what sucks, when you're running and you have to cross your arms over your chest.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey girls,36D here!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 8, 2009)

Woot!


----------

